# 25" & 27"



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice goin' Rivarat !!!!
What did you get em on??

Thanks
Tom


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

You probably know. but Steve already showed me the pictures. Anyhow....sweet! Good goin'!


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Good job!!!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice looking fish!!


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Nice Fish....
I wish I lived closer..I like to spend the time to find some spots and figure out different presentations, etc. ..... from both shore and from a boat.

You mention 2nd rope in the other thread....how many ropes are there down from the dam on the PA side ( within the tail race area)...just wondering..?

The big females might be starting to move in the area for spawning ritual ...being such a warm winter
Again Nice fish..!!!!!

Hi there....I met you before with Snake and again with my Dad....FYI


----------



## atbc06 (May 2, 2010)

Hi Again.. Rivarat
You should apply for 2 award's from OFG for your walleyes. 25 inches is the minimum length for a walleye's in the Ohio River.
I have one for the 42 inch Muskie I caught by accident in Berlin ( I was fishing for walleye's with 8 pound test ), I was lucky.


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

@cheezman....I normally throw a 4" swim bait/paddle tails with a half ounce jig head. Caught both these on chartreuse. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I am green with envy!I agree with you on the bait choice.I was down there early Sat morning and the largest fish of the day for me came off a five inch swimbait.Although fishing the bottom was far more prductive.


----------



## walleyeguy19 (Mar 13, 2011)

look like some good eyes


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice bud. I gotta hook up with ya sometime. My buddy is natedaniels & I just met doboy the other day. I live in toronto & am down there alot. I caught a few nice ones the other evening. 24 +, but lost 2 huge ones right in front of me. Will have a net for now on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rivarat (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. I'll put my number in your inbox. Give me a days notice when you wanna hit the water. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Went tonight for a little bit, ended up with 4, 2 nice eyes, 2 real nice sauger. Saw alot of people over on the WV side.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

eyecatcher929 said:


> Went tonight for a little bit, ended up with 4, 2 nice eyes, 2 real nice sauger. Saw alot of people over on the WV side.
> 
> OK NOW,,, YOU GUYS GO BACK TO WORK!
> FOR THE NEXT 5 DAYS,,, IT"S MY TURN TO FISH!
> ...


----------



## ranger175a (Apr 20, 2011)

Beautiful fish! Way to go.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Doboy, not as late this time, between 7 & 8. Bite was short & sweet. Water level is so low it's pathetic. Wv side should be real good, gate has been closed over there for a while now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

